# Harbor Freight Roller Stand



## arthur dent (Apr 26, 2008)

The roller was approx. 1/8-1/4"" out of level and there is no way to adjust it. The adjustment nut split in two when tightened with normal hand pressure, causing the stand to fail. This is a very poorly designed, cheaply constructed item, don't waste your money on it.
AD


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

im glad you told us about them. i have been eyeballing them for a while thinkin i might pick up a few of them since they were so cheap.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

I like checking out Harbor Freight once in a while but you do have to be careful on things that look to good to be true.


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

I bought mine at lowes for 20.00. task force brand, works well so far.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Well I just bought 2, but haven't had time to really test them yet.... if you can't adjust the roller couldn't you shim the stand to level out the roller? I would think there are instance when the floor you are working on has a slope that would angle the roller no mater how square it is to the stand.

Just a thought


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

I got the HF roller about 2 years ago - he's right - there not easy to use.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you're referring to THIS STAND, I bought 4 of them last week when they were on sale for $7.99. The roller does have some adjustment to it, and the shape of the frame under the roller can be adjusted on the square tube.

For the money, they look to be a good deal.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

That's not the one I have - I have the one with 3 legs.


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Last good deal I got on roller stands was at Sears.
These went on regular store sale for $9.99 and it was during during a Craftmans Club sale.
I bought them online for pickup at the store.
I entered my club discount and the total came to $0 dollars! 
I thought sure they would tell me that it was a mistake at the pickup dock and
I would have to pay $9.99. When the stock person brought them out it had $0
on the receipt they handed them to me and away I went!

$9.99 was a good price but free was too hard to pass up.
I bought three!

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00922295000P


----------



## RobbieK (Dec 25, 2012)

*Reply to old post*







 





[/QUOTE]
It would be helpful to list the item number in your replies or questions. your link take us to drip irrigation system.:huh:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

RobbieK said:


>


It would be helpful to list the item number in your replies or questions. your link take us to drip irrigation system.:huh:[/QUOTE]

This is a four year old thread.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> It would be helpful to list the item number in your replies or questions. your link take us to drip irrigation system.:huh:


This is a four year old thread. [/QUOTE]Appearantly the thread has caught RobbieK's attention and he's right the link is no good anymore. I think what RobbieK means is if Cabbie wrote what he ment instead of installing a link the information would still be there.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

RobbieK said:


> It would be helpful to list the item number in your replies or questions. your link take us to drip irrigation system.:huh:​


​

I saw that since this thread was brought back after 4 years. I don't usually post incorrect links, as I check them before submitting. HF likely changed the link. This is the stand. I fixed the link in the old post.









 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> ​
> 
> I saw that since this thread was brought back after 4 years. I don't usually post incorrect links, as I check them before submitting. HF likely changed the link. This is the stand. I fixed the link in the old post.
> 
> ...


I have those exact stands, only I bought mine from Sears. I am pleased with them.

George


----------



## carter1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Worked for a few years then the plastic tightener split. Also after a while it gets hard to pull up for adjustment and putting a foot down on the bottom rail bends it easily.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

i have some but never use them since i got the ridigd flip stands. they are pricey but worth every penny IMO.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess mine predates the one Cabinetman linked to. It is yellow but basically the same. Came out of the box unlevel. I have hated it ever since. No matter where or how I try to set it up, it rocks. gotta shim it every time. 

Recently, I bought one at Lowe's and it works great. It was on sale for $under $30.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I too use the Ridgid FlipTop stand. Works great and I rarly use the roller stand anymore.


----------

